# KUALA LUMPUR & PUTRAJAYA



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello everybody! 
Welcom to my trip to Kuala Lumpur and Putrajaya (February 10-11, 2010)


*1. Petronas Twin Towers and KLCC Park*


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

wonderful


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

I love KL. Also, the Petronas Towers are among the world's most beautiful.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*2. City pictures*


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*3. Some pictures from KL Tower*


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*4. PUTRAJAYA*


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool pics...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Sergey: Great shots and well done :cheers:


----------



## PassarodeFerro (Oct 5, 2011)

*W O N D E R F U L - My best trip ever!!!*


----------



## mariekitty (Sep 7, 2011)

waooo.... beautiful photographs!!


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics of a beautiful city. Thanks a lot ! :colgate:


----------



## myfanshionmy (Nov 21, 2011)

*It has several layers*


----------



## PassarodeFerro (Oct 5, 2011)

I do Remember Johor Bahru Border with SIngapore a ver nice road on the way


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks all for good comments 

*5. Batu Caves and a certain beautiful temple...*


----------



## Jason1985 (Sep 24, 2014)

on my way to KL tower, took a snapshot of the Petronas from the train station.


----------



## PedroReis (Sep 24, 2010)

Edit


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great photos so far! Putrajaya seems also worth a visit!


----------

